# looking for a trailer



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

I'm looking for a 3 horse gooseneck. color doesn't matter no older than 10 years, aluminum, preferably with a tack compartment/room. if you have a trailer that fits this description and you are interested in selling it please contact me =)


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

**** I sold my 4h gooseneck with a dressing room a few months ago for crazy cheep.....*sigh*


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

have you looked on www.horsetrailerworld.com ?


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

yeah .a couple of times . . . couldn't find anything close enough . i live in PA, my zip is 19047.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

ohh and i'm selling my 2 horse if anyone is interested =)


----------

